# Ottos, Betta and Kuhli Loach



## dudewheresmyfish (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi,

So I have a 50 litre 2ft open top (13 gallon) fully cycled tank. All parameters are good. Ammonia 0 PH 6.5 etc

It is running an Aquaclear 30 hang on filter and has an airstone. The tank is filled with river stones, aqua soil, an anubias and an amazon sword plant.

My lighting is strong and I have tons of nice algae growing on everything so I bought 6 ottos. The are great. They are in there with a crowntail betta.

Ok my questions.

Everything seems fine, they have hiding spots, rocks, caves, plants etc .. everything is all natural. The betta has started to hover over the ottos and take the occasional jab at them. I'm a little worried that he could really hurt them. Has anyone ever had any experience with them?

How do you think the tank is stocked so far?. I am wanting to add kuhli loach to the tank to clean up any excess waste between the rocks that I can't get to. Do I have space? Will they be ok with the Betta etc?

Thanks so much if anyone can give some advice.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*nice*

the kuhli loaches should be a nice addition to your setup...provided your chemistry checks out...try for 3 or more..keep an eye on the betta i have two tanks with ottos and bettas and i have no problems..once in a while you do get a betta that is mnore of a bully than the next but unless you see some physical damage you should be fine...ADIOS...


----------

